# Empty udders



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi I was hoping you guys could post some empty udder photos.. I am mainly interested in seeing nigerians, but any breed would be dandy! This is my first year milking and I am curious to see how other does look..

Thanks!

Jennah


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Somebody... Anybody.. I know you love to share photos :wink: 

Jennah


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Do you mean empty as in dry does or empty as in milked out does?


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

milked out...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll try and get ya one soon! A bit too rushed in the mornings for pics but will definately getcha one from the evening.


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

Well, if I remember, I'll take a photo tonight. Perhaps I'll even remember to get a pic of her full udder so I can post it here and get some feed back. She's a Nigerian, but she also isn't clipped, so it may be harder to see things on her.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Here ya go

Rudy's lopsided udder on empty:










Hope's:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you! That is just what I was looking for.. does anyone else have some photos to share?

Jennah


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

I was going to, but my camera is currently out of batteries. :doh: I should be able to pick some up today....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have some - just need to upload later on


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bootsie has been in milk since Feb. 2008, so hers is as full as its gonna get at this point I think.
FULL EMPTY















Binky 3 1/2 months fresh















Angel EMPTY


----------

